

#DojoDevCamp: New Provo, UT Python school - sburdge
http://dojodevcamp.com

======
shire
Wish this was In Seattle, WA I would have definitely joined this looks super
duper awesome.

~~~
Zaronian
We've got hookups for housing if you want to head down! :) I'll be in Seattle
in a couple weeks to chat with the CodeFellows guys. They have a sweet course
too if you're interested in Ruby.

~~~
shire
I would love to.

------
sburdge
This is an intensive developer school, located in Provo, UT, specializing in
Python.

~~~
shire
Do you guys guarantee a job offer after the program? what about housing hook-
ups

